# Help With 'Sona Design



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

http://i41.tinypic.com/mtt1zr.jpg


Last time I'm going to ask.
ANY ideas?


There will be stripes. =P


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

It's YOUR fursona, why should you care what others think?


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm having one massive brain fart and need ideas?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay. The rainbow stuff needs to go.


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

The rainbow stuff is the whole reason I am redesigning her.

Oh well to yuuu.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

You asked


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

Its silly to say that the rainbow stuff "Needs to go" when obviously the character is created on the base of rainbows.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

one can't exactly infer that just from looking at the picture.


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

Shes SMOTHERED in rainbows.

Come on now..  =/


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

as I said, it's YOUR fursona, so it's up to you.

to me, rainbows are kind of wtf, especially from a design perspective.


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

If you dont like the design, dont post?

Simply stated.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

??


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

With love.  <3


----------



## Taralack (Apr 4, 2010)

*shrugs* I was bored. Have a mudkip.


----------



## amandalove (Apr 4, 2010)

Always the excuse for internet stupidity.


----------



## Hellerskull (Apr 4, 2010)

It's your fursona that REPRESENT you. 

If you like rainbow, then leave it on. Do something creative with rainbow if you are not happy with its design. Maybe right now is not good time for you because you have art block. Draw her soon or later whenever you are out of that block. 

You can do ANYTHING you want to design with your fursona, it can be any of your favorite stuff. 

Most of us did it on our own without anybody's opinions.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 4, 2010)

as said before tis your fursona,

that being said I think you can do the rainbows much better if you really want to keep that theme. 

The splotch looks kinda bad and the paws look to numerous and out of place. together they look like a leprechaun crapped on her back then some cats walked in it. 

The markings on the tail arent bad. honestly just keep in mind that simplicity is key.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 4, 2010)

http://bit.ly/aOquPm

don't take this the wrong way, but when i see the elements you've included, it reminds me of this character (safe for work and non-offensive.)

i think clothing in that sort of style would probably fit what you have already... either that or make the dress/skirt a little more like what you'd see those gothic lolita-girls wear with less tragic angst and more rainbowey  (i.e. more frilly and lacey)


----------



## Acisej (Apr 5, 2010)

Have to agree with everyone else. A fursona is based on you so the choice is yours.

Though I must say the paw-prints are kinda ick. I'd just go with color splotches like paint drips trailed across and make the tail rainbow a bit wider, maybe inclusive and blended with the stripes that you're gonna add.


----------



## amandalove (Apr 5, 2010)

One thing to remember:
I am NOT an artist.

The pawprints are copy and paste and will look better once I have this redone.


And I'm asking for opinions and ideas because I'm uncreatively.  Truly.  She was plain before because I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not trying to be mean, really really I swear, but I don't... really know what you want from us :< you keep saying that you want ideas because you're uncreative but when people tell you what they feel works/doesn't work (like the paws), it seems that you want to keep things as they are anyway? Maybe it IS too personal of a decision to let other people help, you know? I can understand why you might wanna come and ask, but it is sort of a difficult thing for other people to know what you're looking for.

Also don't worry, we're not talking about art skills here, we're talking about design fundamentals :> no one's critiquing anything like that.

If you're gonna keep things as they are, I guess my only suggestion would be to maybe make the designs a tad bigger - like make them take up just a bit more space. I think that would help with making there be a little more to the character without being overwhelming. When you have TOO much going on it gets to be busy and hard to look at. I sort of like the simplicity of what you have going on now.

I sort of like the idea of the pawprints being splotches of paint instead, just to keep a theme going. It's not that THOSE paws look bad, it's just that paws are sort of an awkward sorta shape in general to make work in this case. Oh! Also maybe you might want to do something neat with the ears. Earrings or something. Just simple ones, not too busy :>

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## outward (Apr 5, 2010)

IMHO: Small, meticulous details such as the paint splotches and the paw prints are TERRIBLE for any sort of fursona design. They're not fun to draw and not worth the effort for the final result. 

I also have a strong preference for natural shapes used on a fursona, even when using unnatural colors, meaning you should find ways to integrate the rainbows into her natural form. But that's me.

Perhaps you can give her rainbow tiger stripes -- with each stripe a different color. OR, only make select stripes rainbow (such as those on her face, near her belly, or the bottom of her arms/legs) so you can still retain the neutral black and white with some rainbow flair.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

amandalove said:


> One thing to remember:
> *I am NOT an artist.*



you don't need to be an artist to have an imagination (and everyone has one.)

maybe you just haven't found the right inspiration yet? don't worry about having to get your character done NAO, it's fine as is for a use-able character... just, give it time and when the idea hits, write it down so you don't forget.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 16, 2010)

Redregon said:


> http://bit.ly/aOquPm
> 
> don't take this the wrong way, but when i see the elements you've included, it reminds me of this character (safe for work and non-offensive.)
> 
> i think clothing in that sort of style would probably fit what you have already... either that or make the dress/skirt a little more like what you'd see those gothic lolita-girls wear with less tragic angst and more rainbowey  (i.e. more frilly and lacey)



OH MAN RAINBOW BRITE!  SCORE!  I had one of those dolls when I was little.  Best shit ever.

My opinion? (and i assume you want it since you asked for thoughts)  I think it'd be keen if you made the pawprints larger.  Like maybe twice as big.  UTILIZE ALL THAT SPACE THERE!  I think they would look more.. as an actual thought than a "oh i'll just put those there, whatever" kind of move.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 16, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I'm not trying to be mean, really really I swear, but I don't... really know what you want from us :<



The OP is likely going to view what I am about to say as VERY rude.  So if you don't want to hear it please just skip this.  Do not highlight the words below. 

But I don't think she wants honest criticism I think she just wants us to praise her on how awesome it looks.  OP, if you come to these forums and ask for criticism be prepared to get it.  It's rather rude of YOU to get angry at those that are trying to give you want you asked for. 


Now that that's out of the way I agree with the poster that suggested natural markings.  Perhaps instead of paw prints to leopard spots. I generally don't like "rainbow" colorings on critters.  To me it says you can't decide on a color.  

Picking a colors can be hard so might I suggest this site http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/most-loved/all-time/meta   It's full of great color combination and you can search by color.  Spend some time on that site and see if you can't find something that fits you better then "rainbow" which doesn't seem terribly personal.


----------



## overtherainbow (Apr 16, 2010)

I have finalized on my character.

No more posts would be appreciated.  =)


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 16, 2010)

The OP can close the thread to prevent any more postings.  Go to the upper right hand corner of the page.  Just below where the page numbers are 2 links: "Thread Tools" and "Search this Thread".  Click on "Thread Tools", make sure the "close this thread" option is selected then click the button to preform that action. 

I assume that the previous poster is the same person as the OP.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 16, 2010)

doesn't look like any of the suggestions were taken either. oh well.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> doesn't look like any of the suggestions were taken either. oh well.



I find that very irritating.  People ask for help/opinions/etc, then aren't interested in anything we have to put in.  Really now. :/


----------



## Saracide (Apr 17, 2010)

I think rainbows are way overdone an unoriginal, regardless of where you put them and what shape they're in. 

To me a rainbow marked fursona says "I'm a preteen girl who wanted to make a purrty fursona, teehee!"

your fursona should be an expression of yourself, not a mix of other peoples opinions. and sometimes it takes a long time to find what you want, and they change over time a lot, but I still think it should always come from you.

whoops just noticed the no more posts please, sorry.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> I find that very irritating.  People ask for help/opinions/etc, then aren't interested in anything we have to put in.  Really now. :/



it was a bit obvious from the start. advice was given and met with excuses as opposed to just acceptance. "you might want to change this" "well i'm not an artist" prtty much means they are a lost cause.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> it was a bit obvious from the start. advice was given and met with excuses as opposed to just acceptance. "you might want to change this" "well i'm not an artist" prtty much means they are a lost cause.



*shakes head*  so why do i bother anyway?  why the hell do THEY bother?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> *shakes head*  so why do i bother anyway?  why the hell do THEY bother?



I think they wanted asspats. Another reason why is in Palette Town as opposed to Tutorials and Critiques.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 19, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I think they wanted asspats. Another reason why is in Palette Town as opposed to Tutorials and Critiques.



I don't do asspats. :/


----------

